# PSE Rogue MF v. Martin Bengal



## petrey10 (Oct 24, 2008)

I am looking at these two bows and just can't figure out which one would be better I am looking for a good mix of speed and accuracy without an outragous price tag. Any other recommendations are welcome


----------



## petrey10 (Oct 24, 2008)

nobody????????????


----------



## delawarearcher (Aug 8, 2006)

Cant talk for the pse. But i have a martin bengal as a back up bow, in my opinion you cant beat it for the price. Its extremely accurate and easy to shoot.


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

The Martin Bengal has won Archery Prestegious Award in the Industry for " Best Bang for the Buck" for the last 2 yr running and possibily a 3rd yr this yr. Cant go wrong with a Bengal for the price ,Preformance, and Excellent Customer Service!


----------



## bowgramp59 (Apr 12, 2007)

i had a 2007 bengal, and now a 2008 bengal they are very good bows


----------



## mmcaleer (Dec 20, 2005)

I would go with the Martin. Best customer service ever. I can't say that about the PSE I owned. I still shoot a Fury that I have had for nearly ten years and still shoots great. I also shot a Scepter for field archery.

I was shooting a deer from a treestand, got too close to a limb, and when I released the cam came around and hit the limb taking a small piece out of the cam. I took it to my local Martin shop and they asked if I minded sending the bow back to Martin, I might be surprised. That was the understatement of the year! They put on new cams, strings, cables and replaced my limbs. Everything was free except the limbs because I didn't store the bow properly (texas heat) and due to my fault the limbs were separating. It cost me very, very little for the limbs. I got back a new bow!

I won't shoot anything but a Martin because of that customer service.


----------



## ksubigbuck (Jul 27, 2007)

Yep, I had a '07 Bengal and it was nice. Now I have a Rytera Bullet X (Rytera is made by Martin) and it is looking to be quite a shooter as well!:darkbeer:

Though PSE makes good bows too. I'd say get the Martin just for the peace of mind of having such great customer service behind you.


----------



## reptileran (Dec 25, 2008)

I would go with the martin bengal between those two bows.The diamond rock is another nice bow for the money.Your best bet is to go out and shoot a few bows in your price range ,then you will know which bow is the best for you.


----------



## robinhedd (Sep 12, 2007)

*PSE Rogue X.*

I have a new Rogue X and i love it. It is super fast, and a little hard to get used to the draw cycle and the reduced let-off. Mine is 62lbs @29" draw and shooting PSE CF arrows @296. Fastest bow i ever had. It is a smooth shooter too. RH


----------



## Wyatt in PA (Dec 17, 2008)

I bought my fiance a 09 bengal (her first bow ^^) and no complaints, simple to set up, accurate, ZERO vibration. Its a great bow.


----------

